# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Prealerta de sequia en el Vinalopó

## termopar

Hago link a la noticia:

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...o/1473476.html

Por cierto: No será tan grave gracias a las desaladoras o al menos evitará en gran medida esquilmar los acuiferos de la zona.

----------

